# New ‘arrow shaft cleaner kit’ from



## ASAT_Pro (Jun 30, 2008)

I wouldnt have belived it if I hadnt seen it with my own eyes at the ATA show!

They cleaned a shaft that was covered in engine oil (I think it was 10W-30) and glued a vane on it. I couldnt rip the vane off and it only been on the shaft for 30 sec.. :darkbeer:


----------



## aj1785 (Jul 26, 2009)

Does anyone know if this cleaning kit will remove arrow wraps?


----------



## ace7038 (May 27, 2007)

What is the MSRP on this kit and where can I get one?


----------



## CRAZYRICK1 (Dec 26, 2009)

*???*

bump. Any more word on this product?


----------



## DoeSlayer75 (Feb 14, 2006)

Wouldn't that be awesome a good way to wipe off an entire arrow wrap.

you can get this product on their website...http://www.goattuffproducts.com/


----------

